# New Women's Costume Website



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum has launched our new sister site, Costume Vixen, dedicated to women's costumes - all on the spicier side. At Halloween Asylum we have been bringing you scary masks, props, and related costumes for 8 years, but we also recognize there is a demand for quality women's costumes. So for 2009, we purchased a wide selection of beautiful costumes from manufacturers such as Leg Avenue, Dreamgirl, Forplay, Mystery House, and others. We also stock coordinating shoes, hat, hosiery, etc.

Just like with Halloween Asylum, all items on the Costume Vixen website are stocked in our own warehouse and are ready for immediate shipment. You'll get the same great customer service and fast shipping. 

Happy Halloween!


----------

